# Reseller Anbieter



## schleckerbeck (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wollte mal wissen, was ihr von den Anbietern haltet:
http://rionic.com/?pg=reseller
http://www.ldk-hosting.de/?page=reseller
http://www.webhostone.de/reseller.html

Da sich diese schon deutlich im Preis / Leistungsverhältnis unterscheiden, wollte ich wissen, ob jemand schon erfahrung mit dem einen oder anderen Anbieter hatte.

Danke,
sc.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo schleckerbeck,

aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen darf ich als Anbieter über andere Anbietern keine Information, Meinung o.ä. vertreten, etc.

Daher kann ich dir eben nur selbst zuverlässigen Speicherplatz auf einem unserer Webhosting-Server anbieten. Seit mehr als 6 Jahren sind Internetdienstleistungen Teil unseres Angebots und bieten insbesondere Agenturen und Resellern seit langer Zeit die Gewissheit, sich nicht um technische Dinge kümmern zu müssen, da wir uns um diese reibungslos im Hintergrund kümmern - dabei sind die Punkte wie eigene Server-Systeme, Software-Sicherheit der Infrastruktur genauso selbstverständlich wie die vollautomatisierten Backups aller Accounts jede Nacht mit Vorhaltung auf RAID-5-Systemen.

Wenn du mir einfach kurz eine Email an info [at[ busoft ]punkt] de mit groben Eckdaten von dem, was du wirklich an Leistungen benötigst, zukommen lässt, stelle ich dir gerne ein Angebot zusammen. Nebendem sind auch einige Mitglieder von tutorials.de seit Jahren auf unseren Servern - stelle bei Bedarf gerne Kontakt her, damit du dich auch von objektiver Seite von unseren Leistungen überzeugen kannst.

Viele Grüße und dir einen schönen Wochenbeginn,
Arne


----------



## schleckerbeck (31. Juli 2008)

Das Angebot von Arne is schon nicht schlecht, würde trotzdem gerne noch wissen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit den oben genannten Providern hat, egal ob jetzt Reseller oder nur Webspace.

Danke,
sc.


----------

